# Mule for friend



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

Here are Mule that I made for friend.
It's made from dogwood natural fork.



















































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

We're friends right?

Great work.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Who can not love a well made mule!! :iono: Your friend should be super happy  Good work E.G!

Cheers!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice one, E.G.! I'm sure your friend will appreciate it. Good choice of background for the pictures, too; I'm sure I'm not the only one looking forward to seeing some flowers...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sweet shooter bud, its spring where you are!! Nice and nice!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great work on one of my favorite designs. Wonderfully done


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

E.G.LISTIK

cheerio


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Blade said:


> We're friends right?
> 
> Great work.


Yes, of course 

Thanks!



slingshooterPT said:


> Who can not love a well made mule!! :iono: Your friend should be super happy  Good work E.G!
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you 



Tentacle Toast said:


> Nice one, E.G.! I'm sure your friend will appreciate it. Good choice of background for the pictures, too; I'm sure I'm not the only one looking forward to seeing some flowers...


I hope.

I don't have an experience with photographing but I think flowers + slingshot is good combination.

Thank you for comment 



stinger said:


> Sweet shooter bud, its spring where you are!! Nice and nice!


Yes, it's spring and its beautiful!

Thanks 



DougDynasty said:


> Great work on one of my favorite designs. Wonderfully done


Thank you, it's also on my list of favorite design, and I thinking about one for me 



leon13 said:


> E.G.LISTIK
> 
> cheerio


Cheers buddy :wave:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice E.G., I'm sure your friend will love it! :wave:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I absolutely love it!

jazz


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Nicely done !!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Very nice E.G., I'm sure your friend will love it! :wave:


Thank you sir  :wave:



jazz said:


> I absolutely love it!
> 
> jazz


Thanks 



Pauli said:


> Nicely done !!


Thanks


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Got to love a mule


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

lovely wood too.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice EG,


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweet. That mule looks like a race horse.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Sharpshooter II said:


> Got to love a mule


Thanks 



deadeye said:


> Nice EG,


Thank you :wave:



mr. green said:


> Sweet. That mule looks like a race horse.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks buddy :wave:


----------

